
Ask HN: Is anyone else worried that Mercurial is disappearing? - vintagedave
While it&#x27;s great to see distributed source control systems supercede systems like Subversion, Mercurial is an elegant distributed source control system, one I personally love compared to git. Yet &#x27;git is eating the world&#x27;. We&#x27;re losing all other systems, including and worryingly if you want to host open source publicly among a community.<p>&gt; Mercurial seems to have a lot of sentimental support — the argument being that it is the saner and more intuitive DVCS. Which is surprising because, as stated by BitBucket; over 90% of users use Git. So there is a clear winner. Still the idea of a winner-takes-all does not sit well with some developers.
 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;j11g.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;21&#x2F;git-is-eating-the-world&#x2F;<p>Does this worry anyone else?
======
elmerfud
It does not worry me at all. This is the pattern of things. Whenever there are
multiple similar things one tends to dominate while the other fades. People
don't want both VHS and Beta, HDDvd and Blu-ray, etc... Same with this.
Learning and using 2 very similar source control systems isn't worth it for
most people.

When something better comes along it will displace Git.

------
znpy
I am not worried at all.

I have used it briefly in 2011, and was not impressed at all.

And quite frankly, git does enough stuff, well enough and it's free enough
that I am not worried.

------
krupan
I'm hopeful for pijul :-)

